# Best Film Schools in Europe?? Hmmmm....



## Lotus_Flower_9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Which are the best quality technical film-making schools in Europe offering intensive programs under 1 year? 

I'm considering attending Prague Film School (PCFE) and i noticed that they offer intensive semester long film-making programs. Does anyone have experience with this particular school. Also, for anyone who has taken a semester film program in any school, have you found if useful or useless? Thanks guys,


----------



## june11 (Dec 13, 2011)

The Prague Film School provides intensive programs to convert amateurs to professional. They offers conservatory style training for film acting and practical on-camera full year and one semester certificate programs as well.
Plate Cutting Machines


----------

